# Hemopet



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Has anyone used Hemopet for blood work? Jean Dodds is associated, so I presume that they're decent. TIA.

Home


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I've always had my dogs blood work sent out to Antech labs....I'm not sure about homeopet.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

DaneMama said:


> I've always had my dogs blood work sent out to Antech labs


Why Antech and not Idexx?


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

My vet uses Antech. I have no idea why......its just what it says on the bill when I get it.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

My dad (vet) actually sends all his non emergency labwork and thryoid tests to Dr Dodds at Hemopet, she is amazing and offers interpretations not just based on 'normals', but normals for that particular dog by breed, age, sex etc. She's amazing. She's dong Shellie's biannual thryoid test 3x now.

It was because of her interpretations that we learned that thyroid should be given 2x a day as opposed to just once a day as that way they don't have highs/lows, peaks and valleys etc. Shellie has done so much better with it since I have given her the thyroid twice a day as well as it shouldn't be given with a meal, but should be given 1 hour before or 3 hours after a meal as the calcium interferes with absorption


----------



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

Dr. Dodds is just a wonderful lady. If you email her, she promptly emails you back. My girlfriend's cat had a rare form of cancer and Dr. Dodd answered her own phone and spoke with her giving her advice and who she should contact. 

Dr. Dodd actually endorsed my book. I'd like to mention she has a new test for food sensitivity http://www.hemopet.org/files/Nutriscan.pdf


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Hemopet is a very good lab. Also, the Hemopet Thyroid Test tests for T5 (I believe) - which is more than the OFA Thyroid test tests for.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks, everyone. Our local KC puts on a low-cost health clinic where you can get all sorts of exams relatively inexpensively - all the breeding exams, blood work, titers, etc. The blood work is performed by Hemopet, so I just wanted to make sure it's quality and not just a gimmick.

Any tips on getting blood work done? Fast for 12 hours, etc. It seems like a stressful environment, as there will be a conformation, obedience, rally competitions in addition to the health fair.


----------

